# Betta scale color changing?



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

I have a RT dragonscale betta and it has blue scales but then when it is in light or something like that it changes to a copper color can anyone tell me why is does that?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Dragons change in the light. He may also be marbling.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd love to see some pics!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it rare to get a dragonscale?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No. I have a pair right now. Dragons are extremely common. Just pet store dragons are often just masked blues so sometimes you can get a dragon and other times just a masked fish.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

so my betta Fhil who is red sometimes shimmers purpley in the sunlight, does that mean he is a dragonscale?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

MIKEV1 said:


> I have a RT dragonscale betta and it has blue scales but then when it is in light or something like that it changes to a copper color can anyone tell me why is does that?


This is due to metallic and dragon scale (genetically dragon = double metallic) properties - They reflect different color spectrum from different light angles. The most common is a solid blue dragon looking like a green dragon. Or in metallic colors - copper may look green or gold from different angles, platinum may look gold..... etc.

But when they change into a different color regardless of light, it is caused by marble genes.

"dragon scale" is just a cross breed - the scales look thicker than normal scales. Red sometimes look purple probably is caused by the incomplete "covering" of the red layer - so slight blue (a top layer color) can be seen from certain angles.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

oh ok thanks a bunch indjo!


----------

